# Quick shop cleanout



## PASs (Dec 1, 2009)

My shop is also my garage and my storage for way too much stuff. Every nook and cranny is packed with something. Even with a dust collector I still have shavings and sawdust everywhere, and sweeping just can't reach some spots.

So occasionally I grab the old Toro electric leaf blower, a full face respirator, and blow out the shop (think Bill Murray in CADDYSHACK).
I check prevailing wind, open the big front door and both side doors, and blow all the junk down-wind starting with the up-wind door.
Works like a charm.
Even if I don't get everything it gets tons of dust I can't get any other way. And I keep finding things I've lost.

I tried compressed air but even 120 psi doesn't put out the volume of air the leaf blower can.
It's like the difference between a shop vac and the dust collector.

Just thought I'd share.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Every time my wife cranks up one of those infernal machines and starts cleaning up near me, especially if I'm sitting on the patio thinking about something, she drives me crazy. It takes me hours to recover my thoughts, which seem to have been blown to hell and back. I'm sure they can do wonders in the right hands - maybe a woodworker's hand. Pete, I hope they work well in yours. A clean shop is a wonderful thing to have. May you always be happy in your work.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## PASs (Dec 1, 2009)

Helluva,
That'l teach you to think….I try to avoid it whenever possible.


----------



## wswartzwel (Mar 1, 2013)

I do the same thing. just have to put papers and light objects away first.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Pete, you're probably right - especially if my wife is around. ;-|

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## mdawson2 (Dec 31, 2012)

My garage shop gets blown out every time I mow. Much easier than sweeping or using the shop vac!


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

I have the same garage shop with the same problems. Quarterly, new stuff gets piled up and I gut the garage and rearrange it. I use my Echo blower.

It sorely needs it again, but I lack time!!!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

I use compressed air, mainly to blow the dust off tool racks and such. A leaf blower in my small shop would probably be like a tornado! A leaf blower might be a great idea though for a large shop.


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

I do the same with my leaf blower. That's one advantage of having a garage shop over a basement shop.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Hunh! Well! See what you know?

That dust is a protective coating to keep the surfaces of the stuff looking handsome and nice!

(That's my story and I'm stickin' too it!)


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

I do the same in my garage with a gas leaf blower from time to time. It works well


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

I've done the same, but point all my fans out the door and open one window. It is amazing how much brighter it gets after the flour tubes are clean. (sorry neighbors


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

Make sure you remember to shut the car windows outside…..because then more cleaning ensues.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

When you start cleaning out the inside of your car with the leaf blower then you know it is time to seek professional help… just sayin'


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

lol. Ohhhhhh…..I thought it was a car cleaner….......woops.


----------



## 1yeldud1 (Jan 26, 2010)

PAS s, I also clean my garage several times a year with a leaf blower when weather allows. I turn on all the fans and help remove any air born dust also. I do notice that I have to wash the outside of my over head doors as they seem to always have a coating of fine dust on them when I am finished.. I must laugh as I have an old ford ranger pickup that I use to only haul lawn mowers around during the summer. I give it a good cleaning also with my leaf blower. It is a real "beater" but it is just right for hauling around lawn mowers to the yards I must mow. My wife just shakes her head when I "clean" my mower truck - lol


----------



## PASs (Dec 1, 2009)

Hmmmm, uses for leaf blowers….
- blow out the shop
- blow out the car
- blow out the house ????

what else?


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Yes, spring is in the air,...................and so is dust… lol


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

I don't have a leaf blower, but I hook my shop vac hose up to its blower outlet to accomplish the same task. Works like a charm.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Definitely a good way to clean up a shop. Just make sure there aren't any light weight tools or wood projects lying around.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

I used the back end of the shop vac to blow some dust out today…not quite the same as a leaf blower, but it certainly helped


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

You can always use one to inflate your new concrete shop.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Good idea, I use it to clean the lawn tool shed each year and also am amazed at what turns up. Now if you start a threat about waxing everything, cleaning the windows, polishing the brass you may have an issue ya know?? (laughing)


----------

